
Paraplegics Get An Assist from Exo-skeletons - iamwil
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2012/11/07/164644972/i-robot-paraplegics-get-an-assist?utm_source=NPR&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=20121114
======
frugalfirbolg
The fact that the Vanderbilt device uses the patient's muscles and only kicks
in the motors when they become fatigued is great.

Still, a little irrational voice inside is screaming that for something
costing over $80,000 this should have a mind machine interface and not
something pulled out of a Segway (the Vanderbilt is controlled by leaning
while on crutches) or a D-pad (the Ekso and ReWalk). Hopefully prices would
come down with scale.

The Cyberdyne HAL is around $20,000.

